# qt use-flag

## oliver2104

Hallo,

hab einige Probleme beim world-update.

da geht's immer um das qt-useflag.

möchte nicht langweilen und sende nur beispielhaft:

```
  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    qt4? ( !qt5 ) qt5? ( !qt4 )
```

welche globalen qt USE-Flags (in /etc/portage/make.conf) würdet Ihr empfehlen ?

bis jetzt hatte ich dort: qt3support und qt4

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

gleiches Problem und gleiche Frage hier.

----------

## py-ro

Viele Programme können nur entweder oder gebaut werden, also entweder qt4 oder qt5, ihr habt aber beides aktiviert. Das sagt die Meldung.

Also für die Pakete in package.use passend setzen.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab hier das selbe Problem … ich hab z. B. hier folgendes gesetzt:

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.use/kf5 

dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt -qt4 qt5
```

Und trotzdem passiert das hier:

```
# emerge -1av dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt                                     ... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt" has unmet requirements.

- dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.3_pre20140619-r1::gentoo USE="-debug -doc -qt4 (-qt5) -test"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    any-of ( qt4 qt5 )
```

… warum?! Und was sagen mir die Klammern um den qt5-USE-Flag? Das sollte doch eigentlich schon mittels des Plasma-Profils für alle Pakte gesetzt sein?

----------

## firefly

Die klammern um ein useflag heißt, dass es maskiert ist.

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/portage/profiles/arch/arm64/use.stable.mask-# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (24 Aug 2015)
> 
> /usr/portage/profiles/arch/arm64/use.stable.mask-# Not yet stable, bug #543326
> 
> /usr/portage/profiles/arch/arm64/use.stable.mask:qt5
> ...

 

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/use.stable.mask-# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (24 Aug 2015) 
> 
> /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/use.stable.mask-# Not yet stable, bug #543326 
> 
> /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/use.stable.mask:qt5

 

Der Bug ist schon längst resolved fixed, hat da einfach einer vergessen, das Profil zu aktualisieren?! Insgesamt ist allerdings Qt 5 auch noch nicht als stable auf x86 markiert …

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Antworten zu den globalen qt USE-Flags (in /etc/portage/make.conf) 

 *Quote:*   

> Der Bug ist schon längst resolved fixed, hat da einfach einer vergessen, das Profil zu aktualisieren?! Insgesamt ist allerdings Qt 5 auch noch nicht als stable auf x86 markiert …

  soll wohl heißen -> Globales USE-Flag qt5 noch nicht für alle zu empfehlen, sicherheitshalber bei qt4 bleiben.

Leider habe ich ein package an dessen Name ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann mit (Change USE: +qt5) übersetzt.

das wurde von emerge so vorgeschlagen. Seitdem hab ich die beschriebenen Probleme

----------

## py-ro

Nein, Qt5 ist nur auf x86 noch nicht stable, auf amd64 kannst das ruhig verwenden.

----------

## Christian99

das used mask ist immer nur für ein einzelnes Paket, bei dir dbusmenu.

Ich habe global sowohl qt4 als auch qt5 aktiviert, und bei paketen die das gegenseitig ausschließen hab ich noch separart -qt4 in package.use eingetragen (man kann dann aber auch -qt5 für das paket setzen, wie man mag)

----------

## Josef.95

@Christian99

Nee, auf x86 ist das qt5 Flag tatsächlich noch global maskiert, da es für x86 zZt noch keine stable Qt5 Version gibt.

(das hatte firefly ja auch schon rausgesucht) :)

...................................................................................

@l3u

Sofern du Qt5 auf x86 testen möchtest lässt sich das maskierte qt5 Flag auch demaskieren.

Beispiel: -qt5 in der /etc/portage/profile/use.mask

(Für genaueres schaue dazu bitte auch im man portage)

Falls du Qt5 auf x86 testen möchtest, dann würde ich zunächst die aktuelle 5.5.1 Version nehmen (die auf amd64 zZt stable markiert ist).

(Sollte idR eigentlich fein funktionieren - hier tut sie das auf x86) 

.....................................................................................................

@oliver2104

Hm, ich verstehe dein Anliegen ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ganz.

Je nach genutzten Profil ist doch vermutlich schon passend zu deiner Architektur qt4 oder qt5 global vom Profil her gesetzt.

Wenn dem so ist brauchst du das das Flag eigentlich gar nicht selbst global in der make.conf setzen (es sei denn du möchtest es vom default abweichen).

Vorschlag: Poste deine "emerge --info", und beschreibe ein wenig ausführlicher worum es dir geht :)

----------

## Christian99

achso, ich kenne used masked eigentlich immer nur bei einzelnen paketen.

----------

## oliver2104

 *Quote:*   

> @oliver2104
> 
> Hm, ich verstehe dein Anliegen ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ganz.
> 
> Je nach genutzten Profil ist doch vermutlich schon passend zu deiner Architektur qt4 oder qt5 global vom Profil her gesetzt.
> ...

 

OK, Danke

hab als profile einfach -> default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

brauch keinen DesktopManager , sondern verwende einen einfachen WindowsManager (dzt. IceWM)

trotzdem möchte ich möglichts alle kde- und gnome-basierten Anwendungen nutzen.

Hab mich an das gentoo-handbuch gehalten und globale USE-Flags verwendet.

dzt ist da gesetzt: qt3support qt4

nicht sinvoll erscheint mir: qt3support qt4 qt5 

oder soll ich gleich:  qt3support qt5 verwenden ?

bei allen genannten Varianten gibts Probleme beim World-Update (passiert ja immer wieder mal.)

wollte nur wissen ob es eine USE-Flag Konfiguration zu QT gibt, welche zu empfehlen ist.

um einen Standard festzumachen und darauf aufbauend, die Fehler versuchen zu elliminieren. 

jetzt noch die emerge --info

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.2.26 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    12288712 total,  10192616 free

KiB Swap:    8383164 total,   8383164 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 26 Apr 2016 11:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fail-clean fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl alisp alsa amd64 apng berkdb bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus divx dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gstreamer gtk gtk3 iconv icu ipv6 java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms ldap libnotify mad matroska mime minizip mms mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp orc oss pam pango pcre pcre16 pdf png policykit ppds python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline sdl seccomp session spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcltk tcpd threads tiff tk truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwidgets x264 xanim xattr xcb xml xmp xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## py-ro

Ich habe 

```
qt3support qt4 qt5
```

wobei qt3support durch das Profil kommt. Außerdem dann bei den Paketen wo nur qt4 oder qt5 geht dann nur qt5.

Da Du Gnome erwähnst, das gtk und gtk3 Flag funktionieren anders, da ist gtk == gtk2 und gtk+gtk3 == gtk3.

----------

## l3u

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @l3u
> 
> Sofern du Qt5 auf x86 testen möchtest lässt sich das maskierte qt5 Flag auch demaskieren.
> 
> Beispiel: -qt5 in der /etc/portage/profile/use.mask
> ...

 

Das ist genau das, was ich eben nicht gefunden habe bei RTFM ;-) Danke!

----------

## oliver2104

Hallo py-ro, habe jetzt auch 

```
qt3support qt4 qt5
```

gesetzt 

und die Pakete wo nur qt4 oder qt5 geht in /etc/portage/package.use mit -qt4 qt5 eingetragen.

das funtioniert sehr gut.

Bin Dir dankbar für den Tip.

----------

